# What Are Your Personal Feelings re: The Immigration Crisis:



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2014)

While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.

What are your thoughts about this situation?


----------



## Nutz (Jul 15, 2014)

Coldly apathetic!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm coldly apathetic. 

You think miserable and menacing circumstances are a new phenomenon? 

My ancestors lived such lives overseas, yet they immigrated via the law and the process.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think its a "crisis".  I think that humans seeking entrance into the United States could become valuable resources if exploited wisely.

Free medical care should be free to anyone willing to blindly and unquestionably submit to the tyranny of the American Empire.  Immigrant, civilian, anyone.  It would be like selling your soul to the government, in a sense, in return for the best possible medical treatments.

However, if I were to speak for those that despise illegals and view them as a "crisis affecting America" I would suggest lining up the border with automatic turrets and electric fences.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 16, 2014)

There is no immigration crisis, we have an illegal alien issue, that one party likes to use for pr purposes.

if they wanted to set up a refugee camp and start the process of becoming a citizen legally, I'd support that.

But they don't want that, they want a free pass

Until they want to become Americans, fuck them, we have enough people here that hate the country but won't leave.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm coldly apathetic.
> 
> You think miserable and menacing circumstances are a new phenomenon?
> 
> My ancestors lived such lives overseas, yet they immigrated via the law and the process


The problem is George W. Bush signed a law mandating that any refugee from a non-contiguous country who arrives at our border seeking asylum from inhumanely oppressive conditions must be allowed to enter and remain here until afforded a proper hearing.  So while the vast majority of these refugees qualify for asylum they are by no means the whole show.  

If these Hondurans, Guatemalans, and Salvadorans are admitted we can expect a flood of asylum-seekers from India, Africa, and any other country where third-world conditions prevail.  Our southern border could very well be swarmed and the Border Patrol overwhelmed.  (I have no doubt that Bush knew exactly what he was doing.)

So what do you think we should do?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> There is no immigration crisis, we have an illegal alien issue, that one party likes to use for pr purposes.
> 
> if they wanted to set up a refugee camp and start the process of becoming a citizen legally, I'd support that.
> 
> ...



Starting with the so-called president.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



Frankly, I don't care who started it, it needs to be stopped, NOW!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



You didn't heed a single word of mine, did you bitch?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Just for the record, his name is MikeK, not Frankley.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear Tea Party, America's Addiction to Illegal Drugs and Cheap Labor Causes Illegal Immigration

Why aren't Americans still talking about the abducted Nigerian school girls or the VA crisis anymore? The reason is that we have an attention span only long enough to process talking points and media driven outrage; a fatal flaw when it comes to creating solutions to complicated dilemmas. Groups like the Tea Party would rather focus on immigrants who break the law than look in the mirror and ask how our own decisions (and lawbreaking) cause the problems we face.

As for the current immigration crisis with tens of thousands of desperate children at our borders, these young people are fleeing violence and political mayhem in their home countries for a reason. We helped foment this chaos with our drug habit. They're choosing to risk death in order to immigrate to a country that hires illegal immigrants for a reason. Americans, possibly even Lou Dobbs, hire illegal immigrants. This crisis, and the entire immigration issue, rests squarely upon the shoulders of the American people. If we didn't buy the drugs that have ruined Central America or employ the illegal immigrants who represent over 5 percent of the U.S. labor force, we would not have an immigration problem. Unlike the Tea Party and Murrieta protesters who think illegal immigrants are invading the country, we caused this immigration fiasco long before courageous young people decided to flee their countries in search of political asylum.

more


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I have no argument against that.  But I'm hoping for suggestions, because I am baffled.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeK said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Everyone is baffled, that is why there are no solutions, only criticism and more illegals.  It is sort of hard to find a solution with all of the finger pointing, obstructionism and nonsense arguments.  

My suggestion is to start building refugee camps on the border to serve as a fence, buffer zone and deterrent.  If you are caught crossing the border illegally and have some sort of legal claim...you will wait in the refugee camp until your hearing.  If you are a criminal...you will go to jail until you are deported.  There is no being released in the states...illegals will ALL be sent to refugee camps until their fate is decided.  

In addition, force as many of these illegals as possible on canada.  If they can take in 10K refugees from Syria...they can take 100K illegals from the South.


----------



## Zander (Jul 16, 2014)

Change the law. Then send them home. It's not complicated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Jul 16, 2014)

Would anyone sacrifice their family for one of them? Would you? Well..the usa is my family. I do not want to see one of us do without, suffer, go hungry, be ill and have no meds or health care....for some schmuck, kid or not, from another country that came here for a free handout. And the parents that sent them here ALONE? They need to be shot. Yet, many americans ARE suffering. All this money for those brats? What about OUR OWN?

So..I am coldly apathetic. Get rid of them.


----------



## Tank (Jul 16, 2014)

They bring, what they run from


----------



## S.J. (Jul 16, 2014)

It's another manufactured crisis, manufactured by the left.  Keep your eye on this crisis while our communist president commits some other egregious act behind the curtains.

Put me in the "coldly apathetic" column (along with our POTUS).


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



And therein lies the problem. It only applies to a specific group. If you're coming from Denmark tough crap.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 16, 2014)

TANK states the facts in my opinion .   ----------    My problem is not with Mexicans , or any race or  nationality of people .   My only problem with any immigration is with population growth in the USA and eventual political power for people that imo will never see themselves as Americans .   I grew up starting in the early 1950s with smaller numbers of people in the USA and I liked it that way .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 16, 2014)

BUSH's law was about making things fair or it was a trick .   Cubans have had the ' wet foot , dry foot ' law for years now .    These people from noncontiguous countries were given similar help by Bush's law [imo] .


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Dear Tea Party, America's Addiction to Illegal Drugs and Cheap Labor Causes Illegal Immigration
> 
> Why aren't Americans still talking about the abducted Nigerian school girls or the VA crisis anymore? The reason is that we have an attention span only long enough to process talking points and media driven outrage; a fatal flaw when it comes to creating solutions to complicated dilemmas. Groups like the Tea Party would rather focus on immigrants who break the law than look in the mirror and ask how our own decisions (and lawbreaking) cause the problems we face.
> 
> As for the current immigration crisis with tens of thousands of desperate children at our borders, these young people are fleeing violence and political mayhem in their home countries for a reason. We helped foment this chaos with our drug habit. They're choosing to risk death in order to immigrate to a country that hires illegal immigrants for a reason. Americans, possibly even Lou Dobbs, hire illegal immigrants. This crisis, and the entire immigration issue, rests squarely upon the shoulders of the American people. If we didn't buy the drugs that have ruined Central America or employ the illegal immigrants who represent over 5 percent of the U.S. labor force, we would not have an immigration problem. Unlike the Tea Party and Murrieta protesters who think illegal immigrants are invading the country, we caused this immigration fiasco long before courageous young people decided to flee their countries in search of political asylum.


This is utter nonsense.

America's consumption of recreational drugs is not the problem.  The absolutely counterproductive War On Drugs is!  The simple fact is if the money wasted on the ineffective drug war were spent on a public information program the use of drugs could be reduced just as the use of cigarettes has been dramatically reduced.  And cigarettes are more addictive than any recreational drug -- including heroin.  

So the above article is one more corporatist propaganda effort to blame everything on drugs for the singular purpose of perpetuating and expanding the useless War On Drugs.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> They bring, what they run from


Concise, but meaningful.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



Mexico does not fit the description.

He was speaking of african shitholes where kids got their arms cut off and ate bark to live


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Dear Tea Party, America's Addiction to Illegal Drugs and Cheap Labor Causes Illegal Immigration
> 
> Why aren't Americans still talking about the abducted Nigerian school girls or the VA crisis anymore? The reason is that we have an attention span only long enough to process talking points and media driven outrage; a fatal flaw when it comes to creating solutions to complicated dilemmas. Groups like the Tea Party would rather focus on immigrants who break the law than look in the mirror and ask how our own decisions (and lawbreaking) cause the problems we face.
> 
> ...



Why aren't Americans still talking about the abducted Nigerian school girls or the VA crisis anymore?  b/c obama didn't fix it and can't, so leftist can't use if as a pr stunt anymore. Groups like the Tea Party would rather focus onillegal alienswho break the law than look in the mirror and ask how our own decisions (and lawbreaking) cause the problems we face. 

As for the current illegal aliencrisis with tens of thousands of desperate children who have parents that should be caring for them, not letting them run off at our borders, these young people are fleeing violence and political mayhem in their home countries for a reason. We did not helped foment this chaos with our drug habit. They're choosing to risk death in order to illegally immigrate to a country that hires illegal immigrants for a reason. Americans, illegal immigrants. This crisis, and the entire immigration issue, does not  rests squarely upon the shoulders of the American people. If we didn't buy the drugs that have ruined Central America or employ the illegal immigrants who represent over *5 percent of the U.S. labor force*,  we would not have an immigration problem. what utter horseshit and complete fucking ignorance, they were coming long before that. Unlike the Tea Party and Murrieta protesters who think illegal immigrants are invading the country, we caused this immigration fiasco long before courageous young people decided to flee their countries in search of political asylum. then offer to adopt some you lying fuck.  put your money where your mouth is.  If you are lucky, you will get a cool MS-13 member as a roomie


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


You're right!  Please pardon the thoughtless oversight.  I've removed the clumsy error in construction.  Mexico is contiguous with the U.S., therefore ineligible for asylum on demand.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Dear Tea Party, America's Addiction to Illegal Drugs and Cheap Labor Causes Illegal Immigration
> 
> Why aren't Americans still talking about the abducted Nigerian school girls or the VA crisis anymore? The reason is that we have an attention span only long enough to process talking points and media driven outrage; a fatal flaw when it comes to creating solutions to complicated dilemmas. Groups like the Tea Party would rather focus on immigrants who break the law than look in the mirror and ask how our own decisions (and lawbreaking) cause the problems we face.
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself.  I have never done drugs, don't plan to any time soon.  I do not hire illegal immigrants, either.  So explain just why I should have to cough up my hard-earned cash to pay for thousands of criminal invaders?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I agree with the refugee camps at the border.  Modest accommodations, no frills.  I also agree that these people should not be shipped all over the country and turned loose on their word that they will appear at the appointed time for a hearing.  Any with a criminal background should be shipped immediately back to where they came from.  As I understand, they are the major reason so many are flooding our borders, why allow them to come along and bring their corruption with them?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



That's also not the law.  Not the one that Bush signed.  The one he signed was to give children that were kidnapped in other counties and brought here as sex slaves a hearing before they were deported.  It had nothing to do with fleeing inhumane conditions.

Bush's mistake was in not looking ahead and considering how the law would be misused by a successor president that hated the country


----------



## Grandma (Jul 17, 2014)

There is no immigration crisis.

The rabble have been whining and complaining about immigrants ever since the end of the Revolutionary War. You'd think after over 230 years they'd grow some functioning brain cells.

This being an election year certain politicians are stirring the shit with great big spoons in order to drum up some votes.

The rabble has to ask themselves about all the other mass immigrations that have happened here since the late 18th Century: how terribly have those peoples impacted the USA? 

Answer: Not terribly at all. Just like with these little kids, no threat to the country.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 17, 2014)

> What Are Your Personal Feelings re: The Immigration Crisis:



That's the problem, subjective 'personal feelings' conflicting with facts and the rule of law, where all persons in the United States are entitled to due process, including those undocumented.  

'Personal feelings' such as the unwarranted fear and hate of 'brown people' changing America. 

'Personal feelings' such as those contributing to the inane perception by many that immigrants pose some sort of a 'threat.' 

The purpose of the Constitution and its case law is to safeguard all persons from the hate, ignorance, and fear that can manifest as a consequence of 'personal feelings.'


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 17, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'Personal feelings' such as the unwarranted fear and hate of 'brown people' changing America.




There it is again. Liberals just love the label "brown people." They can't stop themselves from throwing it around constantly. They typically use the term as if they are quoting conservatives, but liberals are the only ones I've ever seen/heard use the term to categorize/label/essentialize untold millions of people. It conveniently allows liberals to give vent to their own historically typical racism while implying it in others. As a diminutive (which it is - at best), it allows liberals to feel as if they are 'helping' "those poor little people" from mean old conservatives. It is, of course, a self-contained straw man since it is liberals who use the term and then respond to it as if whatever mean old conservative they are 'arguing' with or about had used such a typically leftist racial label rather than themselves.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tea Party, America's Addiction to Illegal Drugs and Cheap Labor Causes Illegal Immigration
> ...



Here is a novel idea...READ before you emote. 

Excerpt:
The insanity of allowing marijuana to remain a Federal offense is highlighted by the fact that half of the drug seizures in the world are cannabis seizures. 

From the same author:

Legalizing Marijuana Should Be a Top National Security Objective: Terrorism and Border Instability Would Diminish*|*H. A. Goodman


----------



## Samson (Jul 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



What to do?

These people are passing through Mexico, and entering the US through Mexico.

Mexico.


What is MEXICO doing to help US with THEIR exfiltration problem?


Clearly, Not Enough.

Thus, my solution is to begin a policy of charging Mexico 4000 gallons of oil per illegal entrant. In addition, flights to Mexico from the USA would include a tax designed to offset the border control costs.

Mexico is controlled by The Rich. You being hurting their exports and tourism industry, you begin to see a very different situation on the border.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> 
> What are your thoughts about this situation?



I don't have a problem with it. Thing all national broders should be erradicated and we alljust get along living on planet earth. Don't see no borders from orbit.

Many imagine and dream about retiring outside the US to someplace tropical and warm year round that doesn't cost a lot. If you're ok about living there, why not be ok about them living here? Don't be such a prick.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 17, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> ...




You don't see any doors or windows on private homes from orbit either. Ready to give yours up? Just so anyone can pop in to give you a hug and make a sandwich from your fridge whenever the spirit moves them?




There's idealism and then there's idiocy...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2014)

The utterly miserable and depressed around the world are none of my business.   They can make their own countries better.  That's their business. 

Would all these people who support the invasion of brown people be as welcoming if the invaders were white people from Romania or Bulgaria?   How come we didn't let in white South Africans fleeing violence?   Or is it just brown people who get your sympathy.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The utterly miserable and depressed around the world are none of my business.   They can make their own countries better.  That's their business.
> 
> Would all these people who support the invasion of brown people be as welcoming if the invaders were white people from Romania or Bulgaria?   How come we didn't let in white South Africans fleeing violence?   Or is it just brown people who get your sympathy.



The desired goal is racial dilution and White displacement.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 17, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The utterly miserable and depressed around the world are none of my business.   They can make their own countries better.  That's their business.
> ...




You're a pathetic fucking coward. All them 'colors' out ta git ya? Sad.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> ...



You do know that a vast amount of the world is wholly corrupt?

Do you see China giving up it's borders and ruthless power over it's people?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Would all these people who support the invasion of brown people be as welcoming if the invaders were white people from Romania or Bulgaria?   How come we didn't let in white South Africans fleeing violence?   Or is it just brown people who get your sympathy.



It's not an invasion, first of all. "Invasion" suggests that they're swarming in with the intent of taking over the country, that is certainly not the case. 

They seek political asylum. Perhaps you should find a schoolteacher to help you with that term.

As for Eastern European "invaders" (god, what a stupid term in the context of political asylum,) we had tons come in during the USSR years, as well as all that could make it out during the Bosnia-Herzegovina War. There weren't any problems from the rightwingers then, were there? You didn't even fucking know that it happened.

Violence in South Africa was _caused and carried out_ by the whites. You don't know anything about the Apartheid that went on there? 

Post fail.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The utterly miserable and depressed around the world are none of my business.   They can make their own countries better.  That's their business.
> 
> Would all these people who support the invasion of brown people be as welcoming if the invaders were white people from Romania or Bulgaria?   How come we didn't let in white South Africans fleeing violence?   Or is it just brown people who get your sympathy.



Your ignorance, stupidity, hate, bigotry, and unwarranted fear of 'brown people' doesn't justify violating the Constitution and its case law. 

The immigrants don't constitute an 'invasion,' that's idiocy, and consequently no one is 'supporting' an 'invasion,' what they're supporting is the rule of law.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Violence in South Africa was _caused and carried out_ by the whites. You don't know anything about the Apartheid that went on there?




So, if any of the 'wrong' people there are suffering political persecution up to an including the loss of their land and their lives today they are just getting what's coming to them? Is that it? Sounds kinda......


----------



## MikeK (Jul 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> ...


The critically important difference between these refugees and those American ex-pats who have moved to Mexico is money.  While the Americans who go to Mexico take adequate net worth with them, including monthly pension and social security checks, while financially ordinary here they are regarded as affluent by Mexican standards.  They are a benefit to Mexico.  But these refugees are utterly impoverished.  They have nothing -- some not even shoes!

So the important question is who is going to provide for them?  They will impose an untenable burden on our services and resources.  We are in deep debt and are absolutely incapable of absorbing hundreds of thousands, possibly millions of destitute refugees.  And you may rest assured if this vanguard is absorbed it will trigger a wave of refugees from third world countries such as the world has never seen


----------



## MikeK (Jul 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> ...


Addenda to the above response:  

Try entering Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador, or even Mexico with no money in your pockets and no resources and you'll be lucky to see the next sunrise.  While I do respect your sense of good will and your humanitarian disposition I respectfully advise you the world we live in is cruel and the rules for survival in it are strict.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > While the pragmatic fact of the matter is the U.S. simply cannot begin absorbing an endless flow of impoverished refugees from depressed Central American countries, how do the utterly miserable, and reportedly menacing, circumstances these helpless children and their mothers are facing affect you emotionally?  Are you coldly apathetic about their obvious suffering and concerned only with being rid of them, or have you been contemplating some way within our means to relieve their misery.
> ...



Are you fucking retarded, or something?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm coldly apathetic.
> 
> You think miserable and menacing circumstances are a new phenomenon?
> 
> My ancestors lived such lives overseas, yet they immigrated via the law and the process.



As did mine. But then, most honorable people had respect for our laws and traditions and presidents didn't boast of having pens, phones, and say, _so sue me,_ if you don't like how I use MY weapons. And why aren't these new kids from Central America going to those Dem states who are vulnerable come November?

The story isn&#8217;t over in those communities, where illegal immigrants have already been relocated. Come September, thousands of illegal-alien &#8220;minors&#8221; (many of them adults lying about their age) will be entering unprepared public schools, creating a new wave of outrage.

Snip:

Perhaps one particular decision by the White House highlights how concerned the administration is about public reaction: *As of now, not a single illegal-alien detainee seems to have been sent to Louisiana or Arkansas, the states bordering Texas that are closest to the site of the border deluge. This is no accident. Those two states have Democratic senators up for re-election who are vulnerable enough to lose, but who might still be able to prevail. The White House appears to have decided not to send any illegals there to avoid the potential for political damage.
*
Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...e-boiling-point-over-the-borde/#ixzz37vPki88V
Follow us: [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


:Snip:

The motto over the doorway of the immigration office might as well be &#8220;It ain&#8217;t over til the alien wins.&#8221;

President Obama has turned up the heat over the past five years. Using &#8220;prosecutorial discretion&#8221; as a pretext, he has exempted the vast majority of illegal aliens from the consequences of their actions. He has formally amnestied &#8212; without legislative authorization &#8212; more than a half-million illegal immigrants who claim to have come here before age 16. He is signaling that sometime this year he will unilaterally, and illegally, amnesty half or more of the roughly 12 million illegal aliens now living in the United States.

Read more: KRIKORIAN: Hitting the boiling point over the border - Washington Times
Follow us:  [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Illegal is the key word here. Not the media bias of repeating- the law was changed to protect the kids. And it was done by Bush! 
Bull shit, we can't have it both ways not enforcing and at the same time enforcing only the parts we like. At this moment nothing is being done. Save for the law not being followed. Illegal means against the law or not allowed. Its simple! They all go back or go to jail and be kept in detention until they are sent back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 19, 2014)

derk said:


> Illegal is the key word here. Not the media bias of repeating- the law was changed to protect the kids. And it was done by Bush!
> Bull shit, we can't have it both ways not enforcing and at the same time enforcing only the parts we like. At this moment nothing is being done. Save for the law not being followed. Illegal means against the law or not allowed. Its simple! They all go back or go to jail and be kept in detention until they are sent back.



So says "The Amiable Host". You might want to rethink your description of yourself. 

No, it wasn't done by Bush, Obama or any other single politician. Look more closely at our history. We have always helped refugees. We have always offered political asylum to the most helpless. And that's what we need to do now. 

My bet is that not one of those who say all their own ancestors came here legally have any clue.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Would all these people who support the invasion of brown people be as welcoming if the invaders were white people from Romania or Bulgaria?   How come we didn't let in white South Africans fleeing violence?   Or is it just brown people who get your sympathy.
> ...



WOW, you truly are dumb.  There's so much wrong with that I need to c-p and go line by line.


It's not an invasion, first of all. "Invasion" suggests that they're swarming in with the intent of taking over the country, that is certainly not the case. Look up the word 'hyperbole'

They seek political asylum.What complete and utter bullshit.  That' is an absolute lie. Perhaps you should find a schoolteacher to help you with that term. you need a priest

As for Eastern European "invaders" (god, what a stupid term in the context of political asylum,) we had tons come in during the USSR years, as well as all that could make it out during the Bosnia-Herzegovina War. are you comparing Mexico to the USSR?  If this doesn't show to the world that you are mentally retarded....There weren't any problems from the rightwingers then, were there? You didn't even fucking know that it happened.  yea, we did and the numbers don't match and all those people became Americans and learned english

Violence in South Africa was _caused and carried out_ by the whites. You don't know anything about the Apartheid that went on there? again, no comparison.


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal is the key word here. Not the media bias of repeating- the law was changed to protect the kids. And it was done by Bush!
> ...



Its Illegal!!! just enforce the law. Not try and hide them all over the country.And say its about their privacy. These people are different. They are being helped by traffickers and coming because they are lied to not because of a crisis but from lazy governments( ours and theirs) not doing their jobs by not enforcing laws they swore to uphold.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 19, 2014)

derk said:


> Illegal is the key word here. Not the media bias of repeating- the law was changed to protect the kids. And it was done by Bush!
> Bull shit, we can't have it both ways not enforcing and at the same time enforcing only the parts we like. At this moment nothing is being done. Save for the law not being followed. Illegal means against the law or not allowed. Its simple! They all go back or go to jail and be kept in detention until they are sent back.



When the Jews fled Nazi Germany it was against the 'law'.

You people should be sent back in these kid's place to deal with the gangs and drug cartels.


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal is the key word here. Not the media bias of repeating- the law was changed to protect the kids. And it was done by Bush!
> ...



Enough using kids. Thats all we ever hear the poor kids. Yes send them back and they can become the leaders tomorrow that can change the way they live. In their desperation and through determination they can make the tragedy of their fate something that will drive change for a better future for their kids. 

This isnt a holocaust either.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 19, 2014)

derk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > derk said:
> ...



Not if they're DEAD you fucking asshole.

Cover your eyes and plug your fucking ears so you don't have to take any responsibility for sending kids to their deaths.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel sorry for those crossing illegally into the US, especially those who are fleeing from horrid conditions in their homeland.  I imagine they are quite frightened, confused, and are literally running for their lives.  

Give them food, water, shelter, medicine before they are put on a bus and sent back home.  Their situations must change but we must not allow them to stay in the US illegally.  That's the point here ... not that they're coming here at all but that they're entering illegally.  If the legal process is too cumbersome, then change it.  But the more illegals you allow to stay, the more illegals will come because they know nothing will be done to them.  Stop giving them freebies and start paying for their one way tickets home.  That goes for anyone who is in this country illegally.  Not holding my breath, are you?

The above isn't going to happen so  . . .  put then in the back of the line, fine them, allow them to become permanent residents of the US.  They will never be able to vote.  Get rid of the anchor-baby law.

Harshly fine the damn businesses who are hiring them.  Put their asses in jail.  It will stem the flow. 

Secure the damn border, pronto. 

Again, not holding my breath.


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Ass wipe settle down you act like this is real. Its not this is a manufactured crisis to cause whinny ass do gooders to show up and go along with their bitch type tendencys ( you made the mark ). So they can save the kids. Don't you have a planet to save?Piss is it just that easy to be an emotional cripple based on party ;loyalty?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all you right wing christians...

What would Jesus do? Send them back to face death? 






Pope calls for protection of unaccompanied child migrants

"Globalization is a phenomenon that challenges us, especially in one of its principal manifestations which is emigration. It is one of the "signs" of this time that we live in and that brings us back to the words of Jesus, "Why do you not know how to interpret the present time?" (Lk 12,57). Despite the large influx of migrants present in all continents and in almost all countries, migration is still seen as an emergency, or as a circumstantial and sporadic fact, while instead it has now become a hallmark of our society and a challenge.

It is a phenomenon that carries with it great promise and many challenges. Many people forced to emigrate suffer, and often, die tragically; many of their rights are violated, they are obliged to separate from their families and, unfortunately, continue to be the subject of racist and xenophobic attitudes.

Faced with this situation, I repeat what I have affirmed in this years Message for the World Day of Migrants and Refugees: "A change of attitude towards migrants and refugees is needed on the part of everyone, moving away from attitudes of defensiveness and fear, indifference and marginalization  all typical of a throwaway culture  towards attitudes based on a culture of encounter, the only culture capable of building a better, more just and fraternal world".

I would also like to draw attention to the tens of thousands of children who migrate alone, unaccompanied, to escape poverty and violence: This is a category of migrants from Central America and Mexico itself who cross the border with the United States under extreme conditions and in pursuit of a hope that in most cases turns out to be vain. They are increasing day by day. This humanitarian emergency requires, as a first urgent measure, these children be welcomed and protected. These measures, however, will not be sufficient, unless they are accompanied by policies that inform people about the dangers of such a journey and, above all, that promote development in their countries of origin. Finally, this challenge demands the attention of the entire international community so that new forms of legal and secure migration may be adopted.

I wish every success to the laudable initiative of the Mexican governments Ministry of Foreign Affairs in arranging a colloquium of study and reflection on the great challenge of migration and cordially impart my Apostolic Blessing to all those present."

(From archive of Vatican Radio)



Matthew 25:34-40
The Final Judgment

34 Then the King will say to those on his right, Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 35 For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.

37 Then the righteous will answer him, Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?

40 The King will reply, Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Get rid of the anchor-baby law.




There is no law by that name. You're talking about the Constitution of the United States of America.


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Hey all you right wing christians...
> 
> What would Jesus do? Send them back to face death?
> 
> ...



Fuck a bunch of institutionalized pedophiles ok man? This is an American issue a sovereign nation of citizens who say HELL NO. No more using us for patsys because people dont want to follow the law.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 19, 2014)

derk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all you right wing christians...
> ...



WHAT is the 'law'?

The Trafficking Victims Protections Reauthorization Act?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 19, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coldly apathetic.
> ...



Sounds like another mistake Bush made that Obama is making worse.


----------

